# where is everyone?



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello, oes it seem that I am alone here in the n scale subforum?
Is there no one else out there? /[COLOR]


edit : Wow, what the heck happened to this post?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm looking for them too.. we need to make the n scale section a little more busier. 

Alfalfa, can you post some pics of your layout, or any projects you are working on, perhaps that will generate some discussion. :thumbsup:


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

tworail said:


> I'm looking for them too.. we need to make the n scale section a little more busier.
> 
> Alfalfa, can you post some pics of your layout, or any projects you are working on, perhaps that will generate some discussion. :thumbsup:


I thought of that. All I have is a cheap web cam that takes lousey pics. I will think of something though.

Since I joined this board I have been way busy working on my layout and have lots to share. I will have to find my 35mm camera and take pics to scan and post.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

It seems no one person wants to reply to this fourm which is a problem.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ntrainlover said:


> It seems no one person wants to reply to this fourm which is a problem.


It seems that we need to go out and recruit more N scale experts then


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Ionly know some about n-scale becase it is not a main model scale for me like o and ho. Although I will begin to learn more as the club I joined is looking at building an n-scale layout.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

I may not be an expert but I am working on it. 

The n scale club that used to meet by where I live flaked out on me.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Jezz why does everything that people talk about on this fourm is things sucking.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

ntrainlover said:


> Jezz why does everything that people talk about on this fourm is things sucking.


Hmm, that doesn't seem to be the case... except for your post 

Let's try and keep it focused on the fun part of things. This is part of the growing pains that small sites like ours go through. Some days will be great, and others will be, well, sucky for lack of a better term.

In time there will be more activity, until then we need to be patient.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

yep very true


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry for being soo sucky lately. I will keep it upbeat for now on. Till I feal sucky again.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

LOL
I'm sure theres plenty more sucky times in the future!


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

tworail said:


> Hmm, that doesn't seem to be the case... except for your post
> 
> Let's try and keep it focused on the fun part of things. This is part of the growing pains that small sites like ours go through. Some days will be great, and others will be, well, sucky for lack of a better term.
> 
> In time there will be more activity, until then we need to be patient.


 sucky..........that is the term I would have come up with. :laugh:

My growing pains have been rather sucky when it comes to n scale trains, but they are going away little by little now that I have had some practice and good advice from the cool people here.  :thumbsup:


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Alfalfa, your progress is really impressive, for such a short amount of time.

Now get that camera working!!!


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

It was a disposable cam and just needed to be dropped off and later picked up. Since I don't drive I gave it to one of the guys and they spaced the dang thing.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

This place is looking like a ghost town again, we need to get posters to come on and post.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ntrainlover said:


> This place is looking like a ghost town again, we need to get posters to come on and post.


Well, I could post here, but I really do not have anything to say about N scale... I could just ramble on and on, but that would be of no help to the forum, LOL


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Post Well*



ntrainlover said:


> This place is looking like a ghost town again, we need to get posters to come on and post.


Post well and they will come. Chat is fine but if you post on specifics, key words and tricky phrases will be caught by search engines. More people will register.

Did you see the Scanner Layout?

Summer is here so don't forget to enjoy the weather.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

I talking the whole forum in gerneral, not just n scale.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ntrainlover said:


> I talking the whole forum in gerneral, not just n scale.


If it is about the whole forum then you should be posting in TwoRail's tumbleweed thread in the General Discussion section... It does not really matter though, LOL 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=271


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I always wanted to do this :cheeky4: LOL

I suppose this is in order :worshippy: More LOL

It's a slow day


----------



## rutlandville (Sep 14, 2008)

I Just Found This Site. Take Heart! Summer Is Ending And Fall Is Approaching. Speaking For Myself, My Interest Peaks As The Weather Gets Lousy. As For Me, I'll Be Back For More.


----------



## rutlandville (Sep 14, 2008)

*Why N Scale?*

I'm Interested As To Why Other Modelers Chose To Model N Scale. My First Choice Would Have Been Ho Scale If Space Was Not An Issue.


----------



## randall_l (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm just new here, but not to the hobby. I've been modelling N off and on since the mid-eighties and on my third layout.

I'm no expert, but I do a little on my layout every day as part of my come-down-from-work ritual. I'm sure I'll have lots of questions and comments.

Cheers!
Randall


----------



## randall_l (Oct 10, 2009)

*Why N?*

Two reasons: space and scale.

I've probably got a bit more space than some (a 10' x 12' shed all to myself), but getting the most stuff in the smallest space was a huge factor for me, as well as being the smallest I can handle for any period of repair/maintenance time.

Regarding scale: Since I decided to model the Thompson river valley around where I live (in Ashcroft, BC), larger scales just don't allow the huge landscapes that there are here.

Cheers!
Randall


----------

